# New re-trimmed steering wheel e46 M3



## JwilliamsM (Dec 20, 2011)

Been dying to get my wheel retrimmed for a while now, finally had it done today.
The workmanship gone into this is incredible, i'm well happy with it! I went for alcantara top and bottom, with perforated leather on the sides.
Feels so much better than the old one :0

Before:

















After:


----------



## Dannbodge (Sep 26, 2010)

Lovely. I had mine re trimmed last year and love it.


----------



## Stewartfinley (Mar 3, 2012)

Where did you have that done? Looks much better!!


----------



## JwilliamsM (Dec 20, 2011)

Stewartfinley said:


> Where did you have that done? Looks much better!!


Royal Steering Wheels in Aylesbury :thumb: great value too


----------



## Stewartfinley (Mar 3, 2012)

How much if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## Frog (Jun 28, 2013)

Wow that looks stunning......... Loads of questions, who did it, how much, did you have to remove the wheel and how long did it take ?


----------



## JwilliamsM (Dec 20, 2011)

I payed £130 total, thats with fitting.
Theres a few options on how it's done, visit royal steering wheels website all the info is there.
I didn't fancy posting my one off in the post and removing the airbag etc, so i drove up and had it fitted. I ordered one to be re-trimmed, he already had a wheel the same as mine, so when i arrived he fitted the new one and then kept my old one


----------



## realist (May 11, 2011)

That's a great job, you must be well chuffed with that:thumb:


----------



## PTAV (Nov 10, 2007)

id love mine done but not that local 

notttingham


----------



## mechrepairs (Aug 11, 2008)

Another thumbs up, I had mine done, I am in Leicester so not local either, I had a spare which helped but he does have ones he can trim for you and once you get it you send him yours back.

Distance is no object to be fair.

Carl


----------



## Dannbodge (Sep 26, 2010)

I had mine done by royal steering wheels as well. Cost me £115 as I just did a simple send and return.


----------



## mattyh2013 (Aug 5, 2013)

Jay and dan, both of these look lovely :thumb:
Nice.


----------



## Streeto (Apr 3, 2008)

Nice, craftsmanship right there.


----------



## Jord (Apr 3, 2012)

Looks fantastic, good value too imo.


----------



## JwilliamsM (Dec 20, 2011)

PTAV said:


> id love mine done but not that local
> 
> notttingham


Well i traveled up from swansea, about a 7 hour round trip  well worth it though


----------



## Alex_225 (Feb 7, 2008)

Looks great and love the M colours on the stitching.


----------



## danwel (Feb 18, 2007)

That looks great and awesome attention to detail with the thread colours too


----------



## ted11 (Jul 8, 2011)

That looks the Dogs B.........s


----------



## DarrenSTI (Apr 30, 2008)

Looks great.
I'm another customer of Royal Steering wheels, had a similar re-trim to yours, the alcantara feels so good, got Jack to do me the gear gaiter and hand brake boot too.

I see you now have the gear gaiter too....nicely matched.


----------



## LSpec (Apr 7, 2013)

wow! nice work, maybe was a little expensive for me but looks better.


----------



## JwilliamsM (Dec 20, 2011)

LSpec said:


> wow! nice work, maybe was a little expensive for me but looks better.


the work gone into that and the materials is a bargain imo. everyone i showed thought it cost £300+ lol


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

I thought it was cheap, I need to get the minis done now. How does the perforated leather feel ? I had it in my a3 and it felt a little cheap (audi leather not royal)


----------



## Dipesh (Oct 12, 2007)

That looks fantastic! I may get my itr one done I think.


----------



## JwilliamsM (Dec 20, 2011)

SteveTDCi said:


> I thought it was cheap, I need to get the minis done now. How does the perforated leather feel ? I had it in my a3 and it felt a little cheap (audi leather not royal)


it felt lovely on the 200 mile trip home, so much nicer than the original finish


----------



## andy665 (Nov 1, 2005)

Ive had three wheels done by Jack at Royal, all been perfect, the BMWs in even had home add extra padding - great prices and superb level of service


----------



## woodybeefcake (Oct 12, 2008)

Thats nice, I really like the custom touch!


----------



## streaky (Dec 2, 2006)

Looking to get the wheel on my car done after the winter mould had had its way with it. This company looks likely to be getting my funds.


----------



## supermat (May 28, 2014)

Amazing, I love the stitching.


----------



## Dan Clark (Jun 25, 2007)

Fantastic. Great workmanship 

I really wanted my BM steering wheel done. But now I have the Honda type r I'd love to get that done after visiting their website. A full over alcantara would be brilliant.


----------



## fotismt (Nov 13, 2012)

Absolutely stunning!


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

Wow, that looks amazing! Transforms the whole interior!


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Another top job by Jack, looks good mate :thumb:


----------



## supermat (May 28, 2014)

How long did it take?


----------



## JwilliamsM (Dec 20, 2011)

supermat said:


> How long did it take?


i ordered it about a week-10 days in advance but i was in no rush, he could possibly do it even quicker than that


----------



## CLCC (Nov 18, 2010)

looks good


----------



## stuupnorth (May 30, 2006)

*wheel*

Hi 
just had my wheel done by Royal Steering Wheels :thumb:
Amazing work! couldn't have been any more helpful top blokes
My wheel was 'Fattened' up and they addressed the problem with wheel which was the previous owner was disabled and had used on of those 'steering knobs' to help him 
which left a nasty crease in the leather and I think crushed some of the wheels padding on the bottom left of the wheel
and I also asked for the stitching to be changed to dark blue

again many thanks to lads well worth the price 
Stu


----------



## jebus (Jun 2, 2009)

Seen a few guys on various forums that have had work done by them, always highly rated when I get my hands on decent car in next few years one of the first things will be a retrim from them


----------



## hibberd (Jul 5, 2006)

I had mine done there too. jack was amazing in his detail and how he worked. It took longer to find where he lived than to fit it..Very very good. feels amazing.


----------

